# A few words of introduction.



## Phil C. (May 11, 2013)

Hi,

My name is Philippe, and I am living in Paris,France
I am practicing music for almost 30 years, I started with a guitar, then came a sequencer 15 years later, and finally I realised a old dream, I bought a 5 string bass a year ago.
There have been bands, concerts, covers, and last but not least, compositions.

You will find a (very) few titles on my soundcloud page : https://soundcloud.com/phil-c-music

Every return will be appreciated. 

Hope to read from you soon.


----------



## Moron Waldman (May 17, 2013)

Hi and welcome!

(Says I who is even a newer member)


----------



## Phil C. (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi Moron,

Thank you for your welcome, I should come on this forum more often !






Later,

Phil C.


----------



## Jem7 (Sep 18, 2013)

Welcome around


----------



## Phil C. (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi Jem7,

Thank you too


----------

